# Sharing a video



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

New guy here. Just thought I would share a video of a bog that our group put on from Wilborn's above Birmingham. I think Bootlegger is in this one.. I'm racing the orange bike. This WAS before I had a little motor work done though.. :biggrin: Enjoy !! And don't laugh it's the first one I ever made.. LOL


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

good vids. they got some good riding up there?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> good vids. they got some good riding up there?


 Where are you located in Prattville ?? I live off of 31 in Deatsville.. We need to get together and talk some chit about bikes one day. I'll be racing at Bog In Bama at Southern Ridge on memorial day weekend if ya wanna join us.. I have a spot reserved, # 9 if you can make it stop by and say hi..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmmm... doesnt say much for the skill of the can-am rider... i mean, if you get smoked by a foreman & you're on a can-am..... :thinking: :bigok:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool Vid:rockn:


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

awsome video man :rockn:


----------

